# Kreg Drawer Slide Jigs



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Boy, wish I had this jig when I was installing cabinets.I used to line everything up by eye then go back and readjust the crap out everything I had installed.Nice post!


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

I wish I had these on my sideboard build. I only had 2 drawers but with only half a clue, there was a lot of room for things to go wrong. I know blum have something similar, but neither are available easily to me.
I think I will need to fabricate a jig myself for those tasks.


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

I went to purchase these before reading your review but after watching some YouTube vids on them. My local Woodcraft stoe did not have any in stock and after checking they said they've been discontinued. I haven't followed up on that to confirm it so I think I'll just use the homemade jig version (a board cut to the correct height placed against the cabinet side).


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

Wouldn't a steel speed square work the same?


----------

